
Next stop is #Webminster - andreanodari
https://twitter.com/awscloud/status/819511264263049217
======
jblok
I'm all for advertising on the tube network, but I'm not convinced it's a good
idea to allow the actual station name to be rebranded. Especially a station
used so heavily by tourists.

